# Oops 1000



## surenoproblem (Dec 24, 2012)

It only takes a second for things to go way bad. Stay on point. I was deburring some emt with my ***** today and slipped. I consider myself lucky. I just got a nice gash. Made me remember to "not f*ck up". If this saves someone's knuckle I want a beer BTW. Thanks guys!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If ya ain't bleedin', ya ain't workin'!


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

Some better options ????



















Living the dream one nightmare at a time.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

thats not so bad, although quite a slip!


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

surenoproblem said:


> It only takes a second for things to go way bad. Stay on point. I was deburring some emt with my ***** today and slipped. I consider myself lucky. I just got a nice gash. Made me remember to "not f*ck up". If this saves someone's knuckle I want a beer BTW. Thanks guys!


This will get you back in the game fast!!!....














:thumbup::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

but you should put some kleenex or paper towek, napkin on first!:thumbsup:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

papaotis said:


> but you should put some kleenex or paper towek, napkin on first!:thumbsup:



Pffffftm that's for sissies. Real men use the 33 straight up. :thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

but you need something to soak up the blood so its not all over your work!:laughing:


----------



## surenoproblem (Dec 24, 2012)

We have the same first aid kits I think. Super glue, paper towel, super 33+.


----------



## surenoproblem (Dec 24, 2012)

Didn't get tape or paper towel until after work. Soaked it for a few in a bowl.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

PPE = Gloves.

Usually tip-less.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

mxslick said:


> Pffffftm that's for sissies. Real men use the 33 straight up. :thumbsup::laughing:


I disagree, REAL men just slap some pvc glue on it. :laughing:


Seriously though, when they closed the incision from my hip replacement surgery, they did not use stitches, they glued it shut.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

I've done worse, 









But yeah, some toilet paper and 33 is all you need if you're leaving a trail.


----------



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)

Not familiar with the term "*****" used in this context...


----------



## surenoproblem (Dec 24, 2012)

ELECTRICK2 said:


> Not familiar with the term "*****" used in this context...


You guys don't call diagonal cutting pliers *****?


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

surenoproblem said:


> You guys don't call diagonal cutting pliers *****?


Nope, "side cutters" here, that, or "diagonals".


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

mxslick said:


> Pffffftm that's for sissies. Real men use the 33 straight up. :thumbsup::laughing:


and clean it out with contact cleaner before taping!


remember the right tool for the job prevents injuries like that


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

contact cleaner! OUCH! now thats for real men!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

cad99 said:


> Some better options ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use this chucked into a cordless. Nothing else works as well.


----------



## west shore electric (Sep 30, 2015)

Black Dog said:


> This will get you back in the game fast!!!....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember to pull tight to cut off blood flow...loosen after the bleeding stops


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

west shore electric said:


> Remember to pull tight to cut off blood flow...loosen after the bleeding stops


I was at a job where a guy cut his finger really bad and it bled a LOT. He grabbed a Ty-Rap and cinched it tight onto his finger, and headed to the hospital with wire cutters in hand. Apparently the nurse was quite impressed.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

gnuuser said:


> and clean it out with contact cleaner before taping!
> 
> 
> remember the right tool for the job prevents injuries like that


I've used Brake Kleen to clean my hands from time to time.. But you might wanna used some hand lotion afterwards, as it dries them out....


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I've had worse scrapes in my eye.


----------

